

Ask HN: Comp Sci departments' default OS: Linux, Mac, Windows? - forkandwait

For all you students and teachers, what is your department, your school (please), and what is the OS that you teach students on and do research on?
======
paxswill
Old Dominion University

The school is mostly Windows for user-facing machines, with OS X machines also
available. The university-wide HPC machines are running Solaris 8.

The CS Department also uses OS X and Windows in the labs, but usually kept
much closer to the most recent release. Most professors in the department
expect you to sign on the Solaris machines to do work. The HPC machines are
running CentOS.

------
cloudwalking
I graduated in December, but we were:

Cal Poly SLO, Computer Science - Fedora

